# Top máy chiếu mini 4K đáng mua nhất hiện nay



## trammangtienao (6/10/21)

cách độc nhất để phục vụ một rạp chiếu phim mini đấy là lắp đặt máy chiếu tại nhà. Trong các năm vừa mới đây, ngành công nghiệp sản xuất máy chiếu đã sở hữu rộng rãi bước tiến mới. Những sản phẩm được phân chia ra rộng rãi giá tiền để phục vụ cho phổ quát như cầu và tầng lớp khác nhau. Ngoài các cái HD, FULL HD thì *máy chiếu mini 4k* cũng xuất hiện càng phổ thông. Sau đây là những chiếc máy chiếu 4K đáng tìm nhât hiện nay.
1 – Máy chiếu 4K thích hợp sở hữu không gian nhỏ: BenQ TK800
giả dụ bạn mang 1 ko gian nhỏ nhưng lại muốn mang một bức tranh lớn thì hãy đầu cơ ngay loại máy chiếu BenQ TK800 4k chất lượng cao này. Sở hữu hình ảnh 4K UHD cùng các chức năng thông minh, vật dụng này sở hữu thể biến đổi cả 1 ko gian chật chội trở nên một rạp chiếu phim chuyên nghiệp tại nhà.




Máy chiếu sở hữu kích thước hơi khiêm tốn, thiết kế mới mẻ sở hữu gam màu trung tính có thể được coi như một thiết bị trang trí lý tưởng cho căn phòng của bạn. Máy chiếu 4K BenQ TK800 ngoài được thiết bị độ phân giải 4K thì máy chiếu này còn được vật dụng kỹ thuật hiển thị hình ảnh DLP đương đại nhất. Tuy nhiên máy chiếu này còn cho cường độ sáng lên đến 3000 ansi lumen, độ tương phản 10000:1. Cấu hình này đem lại một chất lượng hình ảnh trình chiếu cực kỳ sắc nét và sống động. Hơn nữa nó tích hợp hệ thống âm thanh 5W có khoa học CinemaMaster + hai cho trải nghiệm tiêu khiển tuyệt vời nhất.

Tham khảo sản phẩm *tuốc nơ vít xiaomi* tại website này của chúng tôi
hai – Máy chiếu 4K dành cho giải trí tuyệt nhất: Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K
Máy chiếu Laser Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K là sản phẩm tích hợp độ phân giải 4K, công nghệ HDR10 cùng với 8,3 triệu điểm ảnh được hỗ trợ trên màn hình. Máy chiếu này được trang bị nguồn sáng Laser ALPD 3.0 cho cường độ sáng 2000 Ansi Lumens, tỷ lệ tương phản 3000:1 giúp phân biệt khoảng trắng, đen rõ ràng, tạo độ sâu cho hình ảnh.

Máy chiếu Xiaomi Mijia 1S 4K được tương trợ độ phân giải 4K mang lại chất lượng trình chiếu sắc nét, sống động và chi tiết. Máy chiếu này tương trợ HDR10 và Rec709 đem đến hình ảnh sở hữu gam rộng hơn và chất lượng màu sắc rẻ hơn
3 – Máy chiếu laser 4K Xiaomi Fengmi Cinema 2 siêu sắp

Xiaomi Fengmi Cinema hai – 4K cũng được vật dụng hệ quản lý Android thông minh giúp trình chiếu online thuận lợi hơn mang cấu hình đi kèm mạnh mẽ. Máy chiếu này cũng được trang bị hơi phần đông các cổng kết nối như HDMI, USB, Audio…Hệ thống âm thanh cự đỉnh khi tích hợp kỹ thuật âm thanh Dolby Audio với công suất loa tổng 30W. Mang lại cho bạn 1 trải nghiệm tuyệt vời từ chất lượng hình ảnh tới âm thanh. Không những thế tuổi thọ bóng chiếu cao lên tới 25000h cho phép bạn bằng máy chiếu này trong khoảng thời gian dài trong phổ thông năm liền rất tiết kiệm.
Xem thêm sản phẩm: *két sắt xiaomi*
4 – Máy chiếu ViewSonic X10 – 4K
y chiếu này mang lại chất lượng trình chiếu hình ảnh sắc nét và sống động, chân thực…

Máy chiếu ViewSonic X10 – 4K được tương trợ HDR 10 cho chất lượng hình ảnh sắc nét và chân thực hơn. Máy chiếu này còn được trang bị loa kép, kết nối ko dây Wifi 5G, bluetooth 4.0 và điều khiển bằng giọng nói. Máy chiếu Viewsonic X10-4K được ngoài mặt sở hữu bộ vi xử lý 4 nhân, RAM 2GB, bộ nhớ trong 16GB sở hữu giao diện tivi sáng tạo Aptoide. Cho phép tróc nã cập vào những áp dụng online chuyên dụng cho cho nhu cầu giải trí phổ thông hiện nay như Youtube, Netflix…

Xem thêm các món *đồ chơi công nghệ độc và lạ* tại Ruby.vn


----------

